# help needed



## tinytim1458 (26 Aug 2013)

Hi have put this message on here in hope of finding the right metal worker that can work with me on Creating something for me.
I wonder if anyone can make me a hardened metal die.

The size has to Match my 1 1/4" - 8 tpi (1.1/4" x 8 tpi) lathe chuck thread.

Or if anyone has some 1 1/4" - 8tpi hex nuts or knows were to get them as I have looked at loads of places and all they have are 1.1/4" -7 or 9 tpi but not 8 tpi.

Have tried both and they do not fit unless I want to strip the thread on my lathe thread.

Looking to make a few jigs and things that fit onto my lathe thread but also able to fit items together with that thread size.

Thanks Tim.


----------



## jasonB (26 Aug 2013)

Can't you screw cut the threads on each bit you want to make, it will be 100 times more accurate than trying to do it with a die of that size which would be hard to turn by hand let alone keep it true to the register.


----------



## CHJ (26 Aug 2013)

What you need is a Tap not a Die if you are trying to make parts to screw on to your lathe spindle.

ISO back plates to fit your lathe are readily available from the "ToolPost"as spares for the Versa chuck.

They can be used to make faceplates and sanding discs etc.

Here are two such, 1-1/4" X 8tpi


----------



## chipmunk (26 Aug 2013)

Hi Tim,
Beall make taps for your lathe headstock but it's not a standard size for nuts and bolts which is almost certainly why you can't find any nuts.

The Toolpost sell the Beall taps...
http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Chu...cessories/turning_accessories.html#SpindleTap

HTH
Jon


----------



## jasonB (26 Aug 2013)

> but also able to fit items together with that thread size



If he wants to join things together it will need both make and female threads


----------



## chipmunk (26 Aug 2013)

I'm afraid it's quite a common size for a lathe spindle but to be perfectly honest it is a pretty daft one - it's completely non-standard. Pretty much all of the other common lathe spindles will give you a fighting chance of finding taps and dies to fit but not this one. Beall are the only people I know where you'll get a tap but certainly no die.

Check out the pages here...
http://www.tracytools.com/taps-and-dies

Neither UNC or UNF will give you what you want assuming 60 degree threads.

You could try going via an adaptor to say 1" x 8TPI which would give you endless possibilities since it is a standard UNC thread?

HTH
Jon


----------



## jasonB (26 Aug 2013)

Old british lathes are likely to have 55deg thread form as 1" x 8tpi is a standard Whit size


----------



## xy mosian (26 Aug 2013)

Here you go, for a tap.
http://www.rdgtools.co.uk/acatalog/WOOD ... _TAPS.html


----------



## marcros (27 Aug 2013)

i have a 5% discount code for that site from when i ordered via ebay Tim. PM me if you want it.


----------



## Aden30mm (29 Aug 2013)

I got a set of taps from rdg tools, and I imported a die from China. Took me ages to find a source for the die. Bet you got a Record Maxi??

PM me if you want and other info.

Rgs

Aden


----------



## tinytim1458 (1 Sep 2013)

Thanks for the help guys.
I did have no trouble on Ebay finding the tap but as you said the die is none existent did find a place in China that would make the die and nuts and bolts for that size but for the die they wanted £100 per piece and a min order of 1000 pieces as it was a special size.
Nuts and bolts I could get each for about £20 each but again the min order was 10000 pieces shows how much the China accompany has changed over these few years that they now know they can command any price they want since they have taken over most of the worlds production.
If I was a big company they might charge a lot Less but they would need to order the min order.
Have tried Beall and they were great they had some 1.1/4" box thread tool for making the male threads on a Dowell but the tpi was 6 so no good to me.
Did try Tracy told as well and they could not help.
Did find a couple of companies that would make the dies for cutting the dowels but they wanted a min order of 500 and I don't think I can find 500 people on here that needs a die of that size.
Even tried the USA with no luck.
I could easily find plenty of dies though for 1"x8tpi and 3/4x16 for £6 each but as you guys said it might be a usual size for a lathe but not in the engineering world.
Thought of making my own dies with the taps if I bought them but I do not have a metal working shop in my shed even though at some point i worked at an engineering firm for 22 years.
Will buy the taps from the firm suggested to make threads to fit directly onto the chuck just a pity I could not make dowels and things to then fit in that size after turning.
have to rethink my projects to use more common thread and die sets and just make a jig or other things to fit over my lathe thread when I have bought the correct taps.
Pity I could not make a wooden threading box with my taps to make an aluminium thread as the aluminium would be to soft to thread hardwood dowels and just strip our even worse.

Thanks anyway guys you have been a great help maybe one day one of the companies that make lathes with this thread will decide to make some nuts and bolts or a thread and die set of the 1.1/4" x 8tpi thread but I won't hold my breath on it as if they ever would make some.
Thanks again guys.
Tim


----------



## Lons (1 Sep 2013)

Hi Tim

It might be a stupid suggestion and it's many years since I've owned a wood lathe but is it possible to remove the lathe spindle and have the threads machined to a more common size? It also depends of course on how many accessories you own for the original size but if only a few it could be worth it as it will give you much more choice for future purchases. You could probably sell existing accessories on ebay to recoup costs.

If you worked for an engineering company for all that time, do you not have a few contacts who could help?

cheers
Bob


----------



## tinytim1458 (1 Sep 2013)

Now that is an option but a rather drastic one as I can get a lot of accessories that fit my chuck thread.
I have a chuck and face plate that fits that thread.
I have just thought of another option today was either get an 2MT drill taper and see if I can get any dies and taps for that size and thread or get a thread adapter that would convert my thread to 3/4" -16tpi or 1"x8tpi without having to make a whole new thread which I would have to get someone to make or convert my existing thread too
It would be a less costly approach and I could still use my existing chucks.
I do not know why I did not think of it before, the only problem I may have is accuracy but I will have to get over that hurdle when it comes.
I think Record Power has the adapters that I need so I will have to order of them
Thanks for helping.
Tim


----------



## Aden30mm (2 Sep 2013)

Ebay check out pridearc they made me a die for £42.50 delivered. You have to ask them to manufacture. Turn round time 3 weeks.

Amazing these Chinese guys will inherit the world.

Rgs

Aden


----------



## Eric The Viking (12 Sep 2013)

Tim,

Re-read Chas' post above. 

The easy, and overall cheapest, route is to do what he suggests. 

Once you have a plate with simple threaded holes around it, you can fix to it any wooden jigs you like (or even metal ones).

There's a very good reason for that thread being used: it won't jam up easily. The modern metric threads are a compromise design, intended to simplify above all else. The range of choice in the older Imperial sizes allowed a designer to choose the right thread for the job. 

The size and pitch of thread you already have is the best choice for the purpose. Even if you did put a new thread on it, you'd risk either it being damaged later (a smaller diameter thread would be weaker), or it jamming-up.

E.


----------



## woodfarmer (17 Sep 2013)

I just cut threads off the gearbox. set you tool post to the angle of thread and just chase it down. You will need to grind the tool tip to be near, or just slightly less than the thread angle. NOTE whitworth threads have a radiused bottom and top. Unlike American threads that are unfinished.


----------

